# Need help on taking a leave or something?



## Rock209 (Sep 7, 2021)

I might need to take a leave from work cuz my son is really sick I have called out 2 times already from work but I need more time off to get him well I was wondering how or who do I talk to about it I haven't hit my 90 days yet and still new to working there I haven't seen hr for a few days to ask her who do I can or talk to about taking a leave.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 7, 2021)

You should be able to ask for FMLA.
Talk to HR.

Edit: I missed the part where you hadn't hit your 90 days yet.
That will probably keep you from getting FMLA.
Talk to HR anyway.
See how they can help you.


----------

